# Jeds food journal + Pictures :D



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

hi guys, for some time now I've been eating the same meals day in day out and I see them in peoples diet plans... chicken and pasta, chicken and rice etc. It's getting to the point where I'm sick to my teeth of it, I have the skill to cook nice food, the ingredients aren't expensive I've just been lazy. I've decided that I'm going to put more time into cooking something that is worth eating, yes I'm going to be having some of the boring meals because it isn't practical to spend all of my free time in the kitchen (especially as I work in a kitchen 6 days a week).

So here goes, from time to time I'll be posting up pictures of something that's good, tasty and healthy, recipes included, hope you enjoy.

Tonights feast: Chicken stir fry



Ingrediants

-----------

1 chicken breast, 1 portion of egg noodles, fish sauce, dark soy sauce, oyster sauce, broccoli, 1 chilli, 1 small piece of ginger, 1 clove of garlic, 1 spring onion.

Method

--------

1. Finely chop the garlic, sprinkle on a little salt and using the edge of a knife crush to a fine paste, also finely chop the ginger, spring onion and chilli.

2. Put the noodles and broccoli on to boil

3. Heat a wok or large frying pan over a medium heat with a little bit of oil, preferably groundnut, if not vegetable oil is fine

4. Cut the chicken breast into thin strips

5. Add the garlic, ginger and chilli to the wok and lightly fry in the oil for 10-15 seconds

6. Add the chicken and cook until it just starts to brown.

7. Add 1 tablespoon of oyster sauce, 1.5 teaspoons of fish sauce and half a tablespoon of soy sauce, make sure everything has a good coating.

8. Add the brocoli and noodles to the wok and mix throughouly.

9. Serve and add the chopped spring onion


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

Lean mince burgers with cajun sweet potato wedges



Ingredients (makes 8 large burgers)

-----------

1kg lean minced beef, 1 medium sized onion, 1 red chilli, 2 cloves of garlic, fresh parsley, fresh thyme, 1 egg, 70g breadcrumbs, 1 teaspoon paprika, salt and pepper.

1 sweet potato, cajun spices olive oil.

Method

--------

1. Crush the garlic into a paste, finely chop the herbs and onion.

2. Add everything together in a bowl and mix together.

3. Season with a little salt and plenty of black pepper.

4. Form into burgers.

5. Cut the sweet potato into wedges, drizzle with olive oil and rub in cajun spices.

6. Cook the sweet potato in the oven on a baking tray at 180-190c

5. Seal them in a hot frying pan using a little oil , then cook on a grilling tray in the oven, this will allow any fat to drip out of the burgers.


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

it was pretty effin brilliant if I do say so myself


----------



## noshua (Feb 1, 2011)

Burger looks amazing! Will be trying that, subbed


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

chicken and date tagine



ingredients

----------

3 chicken breast, 1 onion, 1.5 pints chicken stock, 1 tin of chopped tomatoes, 100g chopped pitted dates, 100g raisins, 1/2 tspn ground coriander, 1/2 tspn chilli powder, 1/4 tspn ground ginger, 1/4 tspn ground cinamon, 2 bay leaves.

method

--------

1. Dice the onion and sweat off in a small amount of oil in a large steel pan.

2. Add the spices and bayleaves, coat the onions then add the chicken and cook to seal the meat.

3. Add in the chopped tomatoes, chicken stock and fruit and bring to a gentle simmer.

4. Cover the pan with a lid and place into the oven at 170 degree celsius.

5. Cook for 45 minutes.

I cooked enough for 3 meals with that and had it with some boiled brown rice. The is great with beef, lamb, venison etc but you should increase the cooking time accordingly so that the meat is nice and tender


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

jed said:


> chicken and date tagine
> 
> View attachment 74720
> 
> ...


Nice ,thanks buddy


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Nice one for these. Whats the macros for the burgers?


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Excellent thread! Some tasty high protein meals.


----------

